# Broken foot?



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

ok so here is what happened our building has two elevator doors one is a big black one that closes off the shaft and the other one closes the elevator anyway my sister came for a visit and she opened the big black door and ran over lucy's foot she is limping and i put ice and epsom salt on can anyone help me with more ides she is shaking and licking her foot a lot :smash::bolt::thumb::faint::fear::fear::Cry::Cry::Cry:


Please help with ideas thank you


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lucymyhavanese said:


> ok so here is what happened our building has two elevator doors one is a big black one that closes off the shaft and the other one closes the elevator anyway my sister came for a visit and she opened the big black door and ran over lucy's foot she is limping and i put ice and epsom salt on can anyone help me with more ides she is shaking and licking her foot a lot :smash::bolt::thumb::faint::fear::fear::Cry::Cry::Cry:
> 
> Please help with ideas thank you


I think you need to take her to the vet and get it checked out.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree with Karen. I would go to the vet and (for me) I would ask for an x-ray.


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

I will this afternoon i just want to know what to do until then


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If she will tolerate you holding her foot in a cloth-wrapped ice pack, that can't hurt, and will keep swelling down. Otherwise, I'd keep her as quiet as possible, crate her if necessary, and keep her from chewing on it, even if that means putting a cone on her.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Ouch!!! Poor baby! Good luck!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Poor thing, I hope all goes well at the vets:crutch:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You need to go to the Vet, she could have some broken bones, many of the bones are very tiny in the foot area and ankle, some of the bones can start healing quickly and heal in the wrong way, when the bones are crushed or too tiny the Vet can not really do much and will be concerned with managing the pain. Hope your Vet lets you go in early and it's only brusing. Thinking of you and your Lucy.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I echo getting her to a vet as soon as you can. Poor baby. Hope she's ok.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Hugs to Lucy, hoping for nothing broken.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

get her to a VET ASAP!! Please keep us posted!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

How is Lucy? Thinking about you both.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Poor baby! She is probably hurting. Get her to the Vet and get some pain medications.


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

*Thanks guys*

thanks for all the support sadly 2 of her toes are broken and she has a cast/splint for 6 weeks but she will be better soon. Lucy is very active and it's hard to keep her quiet but the problem is she chews on the cast and i can't keep her from doing that also at night even though she sleeps with i don't really know what to do also i think she is been through enough so i am not going to buy a big head collar thing any ideas


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Poor Lucy. Put Bitter Apple on the cast if you have it.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Maybe you could borrow a soft collar/cone from someone that lives close...they are not expensive, I always keep one that fits all my dogs. My blind dogs is a licker and he is kind of ocd with his flea allergy, once he starts on an area he will not stop so I put the collar on for a few hours, when I take it off if he no longer chew or licks he keeps it off, sometimes it takes several times. I know the collar looks harsh, it really is not and it can keep your dog from chewing plus some dog are not as active when wearing it.

I am very sorry to hear about the toes, it is good her leg was not broken, these litttle guys can be so rough and playful but they are fragile too. Hope she heals quickly.


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

We called the vet for ideas as well and they said to bring her in so we did and they gave her a very small cone made for actually cats but she is pretty good about but i feel really bad for her because whenever it goes on her tail goes down and she won't take treats which is her absolute favorite


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

We are the ones who feel bad when we see our babies in a collar, some dogs do better, some take time to realize it's going nowhere, I had a shih tzu that spent so much time in one (eye operations,eye injuries) he just did not let it slow him down...his first time was at about 6 months he was so small and tzu's have no nose or neck, if he put his head down he could not get it back up and would slide the collar along the floor until he found some one to set it to rights. Lucy will adjust and heal much faster, and you will have less worry.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I was wondering if a few layers of socks with the last one being a sock with rubber on the bottom so there would be no slipping?


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

lise said:


> I was wondering if a few layers of socks with the last one being a sock with rubber on the bottom so there would be no slipping?


i think i might try that it's a good idea


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> We are the ones who feel bad when we see our babies in a collar, some dogs do better, some take time to realize it's going nowhere, I had a shih tzu that spent so much time in one (eye operations,eye injuries) he just did not let it slow him down...his first time was at about 6 months he was so small and tzu's have no nose or neck, if he put his head down he could not get it back up and would slide the collar along the floor until he found some one to set it to rights. Lucy will adjust and heal much faster, and you will have less worry.


she is actually doing a lot better but at first she froze in one spot head and tail down but now she is adjusting


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I figure a few layers might protect the cast. I'm sure small childrens socks may fit.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor baby. 
When we had a dog in a cast it kept getting caught in the carpet so we bought a pair of Leggs pantyhose (do they still make those??) and used one half of the plastic egg shaped container they came in to put over the cast. It worked like a charm and Mindy would walk all over with it. She even learned to pivot on it when she wanted to turn around. Might work to keep Lucy from chewing.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad to hear she is getting use to the collar, it makes your life easier and keeps her from chewing and slows her down a bit while the toes are healing. As I said before I keep a soft collar in case it is needed, two of my guys have flea allergies one bite is a nightmare...itching, chewing, rubbing their faces, the collar helps them calm down and keeps them from injuring themselves until the Benedryl kicks in. Lucy will be back doing RLH's in no time.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope Lucy is feeling better!


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

How is she doing, miller had to have a wrap on his foot for a few days and he walked so funny. but he didnt break anything, just a wrap because he only got a thorn stuck in his foot. i used bitter apple spray on the cast


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor baby! Pixie and Mig send lickies for a speedy recovery.


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

lucy is getting the cast off in 3 DAYS!!! and she got the bandaged changed 1 week and a half ago the vet put a hot pink one on with a red heart


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I know you can't wait.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Yay!!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

it has been 7 long weeks but she got the splint off!!!!! her paw is shaved and it looks like a chihuahua paw but other then that:whoo::whoo::whoo:eace:eace::brushteeth::brushteeth::brushteeth:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That's good news!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Great news she will be doing RLH's before you know it!!! Lots of rough play time to make up for.


----------

